# Need help with keeping Sajica "T-bar" cichlids



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

So I converted my Malawi tank back to planted and going for a semi-aggressive predator tank.. 

So far I have 4 Sajica cichlids and 3 Leopard Ctenopoma which so far seem to get along great with each other... 

I've read however that the Sajicas are a more peaceful species which can be housed with other calmer cichlids and larger community fish but so far they seem very aggressive towards each other....

Has anyone had experience with this species? I was hoping to get Curviceps "Dwarf Flag cichids" with them and possibly another smaller cichlid species.. Is this possible or would this species take out their aggression other cichlids.

The Aquarium is 5' , 100g, planted with tall grassy and stem plants, crpyts, and decorated with pots, wood and other shelter....


----------

